# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  HTML - Zgjedhja e ngjyrave

## IlirDeda

Nje faqe shume interesante qe te ndihmon per te zgjedhur ngjyrat per aplikimet tuaja eshte kjo:
http://noz.day-break.net/webcolor/

Faqja eshte ne nje gjuhe qe nuk e kuptoj, por nese shikoni ne fund te faqes thote Red, Orange etj. Klikoni ne njeren nga ato dhe zgjidhni ngjyren qe deshironi.

----------

